# name that vice



## wizard (13 Oct 2013)

Bought this at a car boot sale today £12.00 works on a cam not a thread, its quick release just push it to the work piece and push the handle down and it tightens and locks. No makers name.


----------



## Cottonwood (13 Oct 2013)

Nice looking "victorian minimal" castings, I never saw one like that before. I'm guessing its some sort of pattern makers vice from a railway works?


----------



## wizard (13 Oct 2013)

Just found this not the same one
http://davidbarronfurniture.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/antique-woodworking-vice.html


----------



## MisterInquisitive (14 Oct 2013)

That bears a strong resemblance to what is known on this side of the Atlantic as a Sheldon vise. They're much rarer than most and among those in the know they fetch a pretty penny. I finally found one recently, but it needs some repair because someone opened the jaws wide and gave it so many hard raps that it damaged the castings that hold up the moving section to the fixed section. Nothing against the workmanship or materials--it appears to be a very solid--but as with anything, even quality gear exposed to a knucklehead with a hammer hath but a short time to live. 

Since this is my first post, I can't include a link, but if you google "sheldon-vise-install-on-a-deadline" there's an article that may be of interest. 

As with many Anglo-American tools, I don't know its pedigree, but it would appear to me that there are more examples of that style vise in the States than in the UK. Hope that helps.


----------



## TobyC (14 Oct 2013)

I was thinking the same thing, but I haven't seen one exactly like that one. Some of them do have that type of handle.


----------



## wizard (15 Oct 2013)

its fitted


----------



## MMUK (15 Oct 2013)

Am I too late? I vote for calling it Fred


----------



## bugbear (15 Oct 2013)

I have this from a roughly 1920 Melhuish catalogue.

The text below notes that the vice supplied is actually model "blah" (from another page), which is a much more conventional (to current eyes) Q/R trigger model.

So presumably this bench is actually an old model, and they didn't make a new copper plate.






BugBear


----------



## ChrisR (15 Oct 2013)

Listed in the Buck & Hickman 1913 catalogue as a Joiners bench vice.
Price £1-4s- 6d, with bench hook.

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## lanemaux (16 Oct 2013)

Just a random additional thought here , but , the colour looks a lot like that on my Parkinson vice. Mine is not of a cammed variety and I don't know if Parkinson made that type. But they seem to favour the same colours , whoever made it.


----------



## bugbear (16 Oct 2013)

lanemaux":25ndf2kw said:


> Just a random additional thought here , but , the colour looks a lot like that on my Parkinson vice. Mine is not of a cammed variety and I don't know if Parkinson made that type. But they seem to favour the same colours , whoever made it.



I think the colour shown is "rust", and you're quite right - it's common on old tools... :lol: 

BugBear


----------



## wizard (16 Oct 2013)

The original colour was pale blue


----------



## toolsntat (16 Oct 2013)

Entwisle & Kenyon's Instantaneous Grip Vice

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tooldrool/8157185356/

Andy


----------



## lanemaux (16 Oct 2013)

So that is what rust looks like, blimey!


----------



## wizard (16 Oct 2013)

Brilliant Entwisle & Kenyon's Instantaneous Grip Vice that is it and they do a bigger one thanks for your help everyone


----------



## TobyC (16 Oct 2013)

Entwisle and Kenyon
April 1903.

April 1903.
July 1907. Ewbank platform.

July 1907. Ewbank platform.
sometimes spelt Entwistle and Kenyon
of Ewbank Works, Accrington, Lancashire. Telephone: Accrington 2631 (3 lines). Telegraphic Address: "Accrington 2631". (1937)
1865 Company founded.
1880 Company established
1896 Ewbank catalogue: [3]
1897 Incorporated as a Limited Company.
1914 Specialities: washing, wringing and mangling machines, vices, carpet sweepers. [1]
1922 Patents x 2 - Improvements in carpet sweepers. [2]
1937 Listed Exhibitor - British Industries Fair. Ewbank Carpet Sweepers. New pattern Ewbank Clothes Washer and Wringer. Porcelain Enamelled Wringers with Wood or Rubber rollers in Ball bearings, including Portable Model. Kitchen Cabinet containing Washer and Wringer. (Stand No. A.609) [3]
1961 Manufacturers of domestic machines including Ewbank carpet sweepers and washing machines. 500 employees.
Note: (07/08) The company - now called Ewbank - has its own website: [4]

http://www.gracesguide.co.uk/Entwisle_and_Kenyon


----------



## wizard (18 Oct 2013)

any info on this one


----------



## TobyC (18 Oct 2013)

Why? Is it worth over £2.00? Is it a Disston?


----------



## bugbear (18 Oct 2013)

TobyC":11ypo0ot said:


> Why? Is it worth over £2.00? Is it a Disston?



Disston made some saw vices, but I don't think they made bench vices.

BugBear


----------



## wizard (18 Oct 2013)

The back jaw rotates to hold different shapes


----------



## TobyC (18 Oct 2013)

bugbear":2u36erib said:


> TobyC":2u36erib said:
> 
> 
> > Why? Is it worth over £2.00? Is it a Disston?
> ...



I was being a smart buttocks.

wizard knows.

( buttocks is not what I said, but OK!)


----------



## Cottonwood (19 Oct 2013)

Just came across this and it reminded me of this thread. Tony Konovaloff uses something very similar

http://tonykonovaloff.com/?page_id=50


----------



## Iron Hoarder (5 May 2014)

Hello,

This is my first post on this forum and I do apologize for dragging up a dead thread but I have picked up two of this style of vice. Unfortunately they are both missing the toothed plate that goes in between the cam and the toothed plate on the fixed jaw. I don't suppose anyone knows the whereabouts of a couple of spares or could post pictures of theirs so I can see enough detail to make my own? Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## [email protected] (8 May 2014)

Hi, they are my two Entwisle & Kenyon's vice in my tool drool flickr page. The smaller - (same as yours) is from my Melhuish excelsior workbench. Its missing the little short rack that floats on top of the cam. I searched far and wide for another vice to copy the rack, 100s of emails, phone calls etc... following every little lead, thats how I managed to collect so much information on the vice) ...turns out my grumpy old next door neighbour had the larger model in an old bench in a makeshift outdoor workshop in his woods and after about six months of haggling (cash means nothing to this old timer! I had to find various pieces of rusting eye candy to trade) I eventually managed to convince him to make a swap for a great big beastly old record (fantastic vice) and much better suited for him . - All for that for the little "short rack" that he wouldn't let me borrow for a day to make a copy - when I got it home I had to laugh, the vice didn't even work because it was missing a couple of screws that held the long rack in place so it had been no good to him anyway... I then realised the shorter vice needs a larger size "short rack" so I took both vices to the most well known precision engineer around here (several patents under his belt etc..) -NIGHTMARE! Doesn't answer his phone - must have went out to his place twenty times to collect the vice! - "gone to the pub, come back in a few hours etc... when I eventually got the vice and the modified copy of the short rack back; the bloody thing didnt even work - complete mess. Worst bit of drunken engineering I ever did see. 
If you ever consider selling your vice (I could have it courier collected from your door) or if you would think of getting a copy of the little short rack made?
Kind Regards
Mark
Ireland


----------



## [email protected] (8 May 2014)

wizard":38k6vwwl said:


> Bought this at a car boot sale today £12.00 works on a cam not a thread, its quick release just push it to the work piece and push the handle down and it tightens and locks. No makers name.


Hi, they are my two Entwisle & Kenyon's vice in my tool drool flickr page. The smaller - (same as yours) is from my Melhuish excelsior workbench. Its missing the little short rack that floats on top of the cam. I searched far and wide for another vice to copy the rack, 100s of emails, phone calls etc... following every little lead, thats how I managed to collect so much information on the vice) ...turns out my grumpy old next door neighbour had the larger model in an old bench in a makeshift outdoor workshop in his woods and after about six months of haggling (cash means nothing to this old timer! I had to find various pieces of rusting eye candy to trade) I eventually managed to convince him to make a swap for a great big beastly old record (fantastic vice) and much better suited for him . - All for that for the little "short rack" that he wouldn't let me borrow for a day to make a copy - when I got it home I had to laugh, the vice didn't even work because it was missing a couple of screws that held the long rack in place so it had been no good to him anyway... I then realised the shorter vice needs a larger size "short rack" so I took both vices to the most well known precision engineer around here (several patents under his belt etc..) -NIGHTMARE! Doesn't answer his phone - must have went out to his place twenty times to collect the vice! - "gone to the pub, come back in a few hours etc... when I eventually got the vice and the modified copy of the short rack back; the bloody thing didnt even work - complete mess. Worst bit of drunken engineering I ever did see. 
If you ever consider selling your vice (I could have it courier collected from your door) or if you would think of getting a copy of the little short rack made?
Kind Regards
Mark
Ireland


----------



## wizard (8 May 2014)

Sorry would not sell it for any price


----------



## [email protected] (8 May 2014)

Any chance you might consider getting a copy made of the little "short rack"?
Or might you be interested in a swap for the longer model?


----------



## wizard (8 May 2014)

As much as i would like the larger one i would never part with the one i have. As for making one I just don’t have the time.


----------



## [email protected] (8 May 2014)

wizard":38car4ap said:


> As much as i would like the larger one i would never part with the one i have. As for making one I just don’t have the time.


I understand.
x


----------



## Iron Hoarder (18 May 2014)

Would you just be willing to post better pictures of how the rack is fitted above the cam? Making my own isn't a problem I just need to see how it is supposed to go together.


----------



## [email protected] (18 May 2014)

Iron Hoarder":2fvjp9n0 said:


> Would you just be willing to post better pictures of how the rack is fitted above the cam? Making my own isn't a problem I just need to see how it is supposed to go together.



Here are a couple of photo's I had on my computer - I uploaded to my flickr account for you https://flic.kr/p/nFUAgT and https://flic.kr/p/nFUAgT
This is the short rack from the longer vice placed in the shorter vice. This shorter vice needs a wider rack.
Ill take some better pics of the short rack with measurements and upload to flickr as soon as I get a chance.
I would also like to see some pics and measurements from wizards rack - if you wouldn't mind sharing - A gauged profile of the concave side of the short rack (side that contacts the cam) would be so useful in making a copy.
The little rack is often missing from these vice's as they are just floating on the cam.
Kind regards
Mark


----------



## [email protected] (18 May 2014)

Here are a couple of photo's I had on my computer - I uploaded to my flickr account for you https://flic.kr/p/nFUAgT and https://flic.kr/p/nFUAgT
This is the short rack from the longer vice placed in the shorter vice. This shorter vice needs a wider rack.
Ill take some better pics of the short rack with measurements and upload to flickr as soon as I get a chance.
I would also like to see some pics and measurements from wizards rack - if you wouldn't mind sharing - A gauged profile of the concave side of the short rack (side that contacts the cam) would be so useful in making a copy.
The little rack is often missing from these vice's as they are just floating on the cam.
Kind regards
Mark


----------



## Graham Orm (23 Jan 2017)

wizard":1hejhis2 said:


> Bought this at a car boot sale today £12.00 works on a cam not a thread, its quick release just push it to the work piece and push the handle down and it tightens and locks. No makers name.



Realise this is an old thread. Do you still have that vice is it for sale?


----------



## DAZB (26 Jul 2018)

I have the larger version of this vice and it is a great tool to own. So simple and it was invented by Wilson Riley of Keighley (which is only around 10 miles from me) in 1877. 
Below is a link....
http://www.smallworkshop.co.uk/2018/03/ ... eous-grip/


----------



## Phil Pascoe (26 Jul 2018)

Wizard, late of this parish is now late - he died last spring.


----------



## DAZB (26 Jul 2018)

Very sorry to hear that  
I haven't visited myself for around 3 years but have been a member of the site for over 15 years, life seems to have kept getting in the way but all along i have had an interest in tools and have amassed quite a collection. I really appreciate the craft, workmanship and the history of them and I keep saying I should stop but then I see another piece I want and it has to come home with me. I am hoping to be more regular on here and will try get some pics up of my workshop and some of my stock and projects once I have more time.


----------



## Barneyneal101 (5 Mar 2020)

Its called a estwisle and keyons vice, another version called the massey vice exists but estwisle and kenyon ltd. owned the original patent


----------



## dannyr (5 Mar 2020)

When I acquired a Syers (pat Wilson Riley) for next to nowt I incorporated it in my v slowly built workbench (it's mine on the excellent smallworkshop site) - very pleased with it, especially as it's about 140 yrs old - this one is rack and cam, with no small part to lose. I have since acquired an Entwisle & Kenyon (US licensed to Massey) patented only a month or so later - not yet fitted to anything - but I should mention that the end of the cast iron knob is broken off. I also found an engineering version of the E&K - in this case it looks like the end of the knob has been walloped out of shape (must have been up-graded to wrought iron, not cast?) --- this shows what these vices are not for -- a very tight grip, eg if bashing metal. But they're really great for a quick grip for most applications.

Why were the hillside towns to the north-west of Bradford such a centre of vice inventing and making?? Riley, E&K in 1870s - and then five years later the big one - Parkinsons (the precursor to all Record, Woden, Para. etc) and at least one more maker - all within view of each other on a clear day.


----------



## AndyT (5 Mar 2020)

For any new members interested in the development and history of vices, may I point out this thread, which has a lot of detailed research on the various inventors and makers:

evolution-of-the-record-52-1-2-quick-release-vice-t106895.html


----------



## Cheshirechappie (5 Mar 2020)

dannyr":15cclo2a said:


> Why were the hillside towns to the north-west of Bradford such a centre of vice inventing and making?? Riley, E&K in 1870s - and then five years later the big one - Parkinsons (the precursor to all Record, Woden, Para. etc) and at least one more maker - all within view of each other on a clear day.



The textile trade.

It created a demand for textile machinery, which created a demand for machine tools and other engineering manufacturing equipment, especially around Keighley and Halifax. There were also several mill engine builders in the area, particularly Bradford, and a lot of other engineering in Leeds. Sheffield wasn't that far away, supplying hand tools.

Had to hold them parts for working on 'em somehow!


----------



## xy mosian (6 Mar 2020)

dannyr":3o89hi7l said:


> Why were the hillside towns to the north-west of Bradford such a centre of vice inventing.......


Bradford, and the area, has always been known for some good vices.   
xy


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Mar 2020)

Mmmm ...... I remember staying in a hotel just off Lumb Lane in 1976. We went up for a friend's wedding. Quite an eye opener for a lad from the backwaters of Cornwall.


----------



## xy mosian (6 Mar 2020)

Ay! When I was a youngster, not long arrived in Bratfud I drove home on evening along Lumb lane, as a short cut you understand. I had a puncture and I recon I beat any F1 crew changing that wheel.
Strangely there used to be quite a lot of student accomodation in the area.
xy


----------

